# What does your T room/setup look like?



## antinous (Jun 8, 2016)

Curious to see how others have their T's set up or if they have their own T room (and share pics).

Here's mine, not very big, just 24 mostly slings:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Oh and here is my meager tarantula table


I now have two end tables with larger enclosures on them until I get the second table setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mine right now is setup on a very large ( 8 ft by 4 ft) workbench in my basement.  33 in total a lot of sling and juvies at some point in building a big shelve to hold my Exo Terra's for my snakes and all as well

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Sling humidor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trinette (Jun 8, 2016)

Only have five......for now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f (Jun 8, 2016)

Got mine in the living room

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 8, 2016)

I keep most of my tarantulas on a shelf in my computer room, the two not on the shelf are my A. Geniculata and my GBB which I keep on a desk in the same room. I would take a picture but the room is a little bit messy as I am preparing enclosures for future additions.


----------



## beaker41 (Jun 8, 2016)

"A bit messy " hahah check this mess out

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm running out of shelf space, especially since the slings are growing like weeds.
Plus one more metal rack not pictured.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jun 8, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> "A bit messy " hahah check this mess out


What's the gray/clear pipes? for on the set of containers on the row below the top for?


----------



## viper69 (Jun 8, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> I'm running out of shelf space, especially since the slings are growing like weeds.
> Plus one more metal rack not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 212866
> View attachment 212865


Container questions

1. Where did you get those containers that house the P rufis? DO you like them?
2. Where did you get those containers w/the aqua lids and the clear lids? And how much were they?
3. What are those shiny disks/circles for in all of those same containers.


----------



## beaker41 (Jun 8, 2016)

viper69 said:


> What's the gray/clear pipes? for on the set of containers on the row below the top for?


The grey pipes are my vapor tubes I've got strung up everywhere, one to each 10 gallon on the big rack on the right. I just got a ultrasonic vaporizer up there and am devising a vapor multiplexor I will try to hook up to my arduino. I've also got air and temp leads to most of the tanks back there, slowly inching my way towards automation


----------



## viper69 (Jun 8, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> slowly inching my way towards automation


I'm all ears on that. What are you using, and what are you using for environmental control systems, software if any, etc. I've thought about it, but haven't proceeded.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> The grey pipes are my vapor tubes I've got strung up everywhere, one to each 10 gallon on the big rack on the right. I just got a ultrasonic vaporizer up there and am devising a vapor multiplexor I will try to hook up to my arduino. I've also got air and temp leads to most of the tanks back there, slowly inching my way towards automation


I've been looking at the raspberry pi for better monitoring. It would be nice to have temp readings for each enclosure(mostly for the reptiles) and the room. There are several USB temp probes I've seen but I haven't looked into how accurate they are. I've not even got into the setup to control the room temp etc. I have some stuff we used to control 110V lamps with the pi that I'm sure could turn on a heater. I also like the idea of phone alerts when parameters went out of the norm. Like many of my projects I need to find more time.



viper69 said:


> I'm all ears on that. What are you using, and what are you using for environmental control systems, software if any, etc. I've thought about it, but haven't proceeded.


It would depend on what you were using for a controller. If I was using the pi for the controller I'd write a script in python and expand it as needed. I don't know of any buy-able software that could be tweaked for what you would want. Then again I haven't really looked for any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 8, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Container questions
> 
> 1. Where did you get those containers that house the P rufis? DO you like them?
> 2. Where did you get those containers w/the aqua lids and the clear lids? And how much were they?
> 3. What are those shiny disks/circles for in all of those same containers.


1) bought ten of them off eBay last year, wish I would have bought more. yes i love them for pokies and palsmos they are about 4"x 8"
2-3) Bought them off of CL local and I stole them $3 ea for the larger and $2 ea for the smaller. They are laboratory rodent rack cages. The seller made his monies scrapping the aluminum racks and sold over 400 of them cheap. The metal disks (one way valves) are for the vacuum based ventilation system in the racks to control the air, that coupled with two piece lids w/filters kept only clean air flowing through the cages. I still have quite a few left of each. they are very heavy plastic, much sturdier than KK's the larger are 14"x9"x7"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## beaker41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Preface this with a full admission of my electronics and programming Luddite knowledge level. I rely mainly on my EE brother and coder buddy for the solder work/ arduino coding needed to make mother brain operational. Ive mainly been gathering components and have yet to get it operating software wise. I've got the arduino hooked up to a relay bank that is rated high enough voltage wise to not but down my house and safely switch my 150 watt heat bulb in red or white. I've got a multiplexor wired in that gives me 24 temp sensors to some of the arduino's outputs and my rgb LEDs going to the rest. My next task is to find some small plugs so I can wire up the rgb LEDs. Dang wires are so small it's going to be a nightmare without some kind of plug system but I haven't been able to find anything in 4 wire male and female sets smaller than trailer hitch setups .. The quest continues ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 8, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> Preface this with a full admission of my electronics and programming Luddite knowledge level. I rely mainly on my EE brother and coder buddy for the solder work/ arduino coding needed to make mother brain operational. Ive mainly been gathering components and have yet to get it operating software wise. I've got the arduino hooked up to a relay bank that is rated high enough voltage wise to not but down my house and safely switch my 150 watt heat bulb in red or white. I've got a multiplexor wired in that gives me 24 temp sensors to some of the arduino's outputs and my rgb LEDs going to the rest. My next task is to find some small plugs so I can wire up the rgb LEDs. Dang wires are so small it's going to be a nightmare without some kind of plug system but I haven't been able to find anything in 4 wire male and female sets smaller than trailer hitch setups .. The quest continues ...


Try this site for connectors. wire pins and such they have so much stuff its insane
not sure there are 4 wire but I have purchase 2 wire 22 gauge male and female plug sets w/ 6"wires for dirt cheap (.99ea set) and you could double up on them.
almost all the way down the page.
http://www.autolumination.com/connectors.htm


----------



## AllyInvert (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm small time compared to all of you!!


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 8, 2016)

AllyInvert said:


> I'm small time compared to all of you!!


You have to start somewhere this is me last May,  1 P. metallica, 1 A. avic, 1 G. pulchripes, and 1 A. versicolor plus two adult female G. porteri from CL add.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 8, 2016)

AllyInvert said:


> I'm small time compared to all of you!!


Everyone starts with one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Everyone starts with one


I started out with two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Abyss (Jun 8, 2016)

I dont have a T room per se' (yet)
Im just getting back into from a 6 year hiatus. Rite now all i have is a new shelf i made that holds my finished custom hides i make/sell/trade and my 2 versicolor slings and juvenile female P. metallica













Image



__ Abyss
__ Jun 2, 2016
__ 4



						Beautiful freshly moulted CONFIRMED female P. metallica!!!!!!!!

She came out to stretch for a...
					
















Image



__ Abyss
__ May 20, 2016
__ 4





thats the enclosure for the P. met (sapphire) and thats her hangin out on the angled part after a fresh moult the day before


----------



## viper69 (Jun 8, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> 1) bought ten of them off eBay last year, wish I would have bought more. yes i love them for pokies and palsmos they are about 4"x 8"
> 2-3) Bought them off of CL local and I stole them $3 ea for the larger and $2 ea for the smaller. They are laboratory rodent rack cages. The seller made his monies scrapping the aluminum racks and sold over 400 of them cheap. The metal disks (one way valves) are for the vacuum based ventilation system in the racks to control the air, that coupled with two piece lids w/filters kept only clean air flowing through the cages. I still have quite a few left of each. they are very heavy plastic, much sturdier than KK's the larger are 14"x9"x7"
> 
> View attachment 212872
> ...


Wow 3$ that's a STEAL of the century!!!

I had a feeling that's exactly what they were. I saw a 1$ million mouse facililty once with those similar looking lids and vent holes. But thought I'd ask in case you found them somewhere else hah


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 8, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I started out with two.


Well yea I think I had 2 or 3 but you know what j mean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pure Exotic (Mar 12, 2017)

Our room. Lot of work, lot of species, not many of them are visible as setups are made so tarantulas can hide. 
I remember how in 2002 I was happiest person ever, having sling A. geniculata in deli cup with plastic plant.
Is it addiction, obsession or passion? Maybe all of them, I think most of us feel the same : )

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 13, 2017)

Current setup, I'm gonna need more shelves soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

